# I'm gonna foster :)



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I said I never would do anything more than very short term because of my horrible experience with my last foster dog, but we have so much room now and I seem to have alot of time on my hands so on the spur of the moment I applied to a group in Dallas that rescues dachshunds.

I really didn't think they'd approve me - mainly because of Rebel. And I told them my dogs aren't current on vaccines. but the fellow called me today and sounded really interested - of course they want to come out here but he's already got a dog that's in the vet they need a foster for.

I told them I only want old dogs because of Snorkels; she can't deal with puppies, but this fellow is about 12 and just had most of his teeth pulled. So he and Snorkels can gum their food together. Probably means he has heart disease, though.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That is great news! Fosters are so hard to find, glad you decided to take it on!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Good for you!!!!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yay!! We love foster homes!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful!
What is his name?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh that is wonderful!
> What is his name?


Oh you know I'm so senile I forgot. Maybe Jerry or Boscoe. Or maybe those names are something i actually read here and they stuck in my mind. He was supposed to send me photos, but I'm still waiting  Maybe he is as senile as me


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh you know I'm so senile I forgot. Maybe Jerry or Boscoe. Or maybe those names are something i actually read here and they stuck in my mind. He was supposed to send me photos, but I'm still waiting  Maybe he is as senile as me


Laugh Out Loud!
You are too cute!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay... well, it may be fated that Miss Snorkles gets a little boy toy to amuse herself in her later years...:biggrin1:

Anyway, I admire your strong desire to help those dogs that need an advocate... and a good home!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yay that's great of you! :biggrin:

Will you put him on raw, too? Seniors are the best!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

LET THE HOARDING BEGIN!!!! Ding ding ding!!

Congratulations! Hope you like posting photos! Don't make me get the pitch fork out! :biggrin:


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Good for you! You are so sweet to take on fosters! Esp. the older ones! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good for you. I think I'm done with the foster thing for awhile, too many dogs. It can be rewarding and very hard as you know.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Good for you. I think I'm done with the foster thing for awhile, too many dogs. It can be rewarding and very hard as you know.


Yes, I'm not as brave as Donna to have something like 10 dogs. I have alot of dog allergies, for one thing. Since we have moved here, I'm having some asthma issues from walking around in the pastures. And Snorkels too, I've had to give her several baths to help her sneezing. I hope we aren't too allergic to enjoy our new freedom!

I was gonna get the home visit today but the volunteer who was available has never been very far out of the city and was a little nervous about driving up here. I'm about 45 minutes north of Dallas. So it will be Monday when another volunteer can come.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Isn't it funny it's just what your use to. I'm nervous to drive in the city but put me in the country then I'm fine.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Isn't it funny it's just what your use to. I'm nervous to drive in the city but put me in the country then I'm fine.


I know, she's probably read too much Stephen King and is afraid the Children of the Corn will get her. I'm with you - I think being lost in the country is alot of fun - being lost in the city is horrible.


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

xellil said:


> I really didn't think they'd approve me - mainly because of Rebel. *And I told them my dogs aren't current on vaccines*. but the fellow called me today and sounded really interested - of course they want to come out here but he's already got a dog that's in the vet they need a foster for.


Why not? Not trying to be snarky, just wondering.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BarbaraClark said:


> Why not? Not trying to be snarky, just wondering.


Because I have come to believe they they don't need them. I give them rabies to conform to law, but they have both had many vaccines and I think another one isn't going to make them any more "immune" - I think they are already immune. 

I think alot of people here don't give vaccines.


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

Mine have rabies and parvo and bordatella. That's all.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well done you.

i could not do it, having put down four dogs in too short a time....i've lived with too much old age all at once.

but you have my admiration and respect for this.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BarbaraClark said:


> Mine have rabies and parvo and bordatella. That's all.


As I understand it, only puppies are really prone to parvo. And the bordatella shot doesn't cover all strains. Lots of places require vaccines, though, so if we ever get to a place where I want to board them or take them to a dog park I'll have to decide which I will sacrifice.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> well done you.
> 
> i could not do it, having put down four dogs in too short a time....i've lived with too much old age all at once.
> 
> but you have my admiration and respect for this.


It's really a selfish reason - snorkels is hubby's first real dog in his whole life, and I am kinda worried about his mental state when something happens to her. He just dotes on her so - I know we all love our dogs and grieve when they die, but there is something really special about her for him. And it's reciprocated - she is definitely his dog, not mine. 

I am thinking he might be thinking the same thing - when I told him I wanted to foster he didn't throw a fit like I thought he would, and like he has before.

I am hoping we can foster and maybe adopt another one. And since we are not a puppy kind of household, they have to be old dogs.

I can't imagine losing four dogs so close together like you did. It makes me wonder why we keep getting them as it's so painful to lose one.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

I wanted to do it but my leg is stopping me. After that the baby will be here. It sucks but it looks like I might not be fostering for awhile. Unless I can convince my girl to let me bring a strange dog around her and the baby. Bridget left a bad taste in her mouth about untrained dogs when it came to biting. Bridget case was so rare. I haven't seen any other dog with so many problems when it came to biting. I seen dogs with far worse problems(fear related) but not biting to that extreme.


----------



## BarbaraClark (Oct 23, 2011)

xellil said:


> As I understand it, only puppies are really prone to parvo. And the bordatella shot doesn't cover all strains. Lots of places require vaccines, though, so if we ever get to a place where I want to board them or take them to a dog park I'll have to decide which I will sacrifice.


I mean they got it when they were puppies, it's not continuing or anything.

There are lots of other shots that the vet "recommends" but I really only get what is required of me by law and what I feel is necessary to keep them healthy and safe in our lifestyle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

BarbaraClark said:


> I mean they got it when they were puppies, it's not continuing or anything.
> 
> There are lots of other shots that the vet "recommends" but I really only get what is required of me by law and what I feel is necessary to keep them healthy and safe in our lifestyle.


Yes, that's kind of my new philosophy. I didn't have my dogs when they were puppies so I didn't have to make decisions on whether to vaccinate at all, thankfully. It was pretty easy to just decide not to do it any more.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I wanted to do it but my leg is stopping me. After that the baby will be here. It sucks but it looks like I might not be fostering for awhile. Unless I can convince my girl to let me bring a strange dog around her and the baby. Bridget left a bad taste in her mouth about untrained dogs when it came to biting. Bridget case was so rare. I haven't seen any other dog with so many problems when it came to biting. I seen dogs with far worse problems(fear related) but not biting to that extreme.


I'm sorry to hear that. Yes, biting is definitely scary. Actually, I'm not that wonderful by wanting to foster old dogs - I like them better. Alot of them don't have many teeth. They didn't get to be 10-12 years old by acting aggressive. They are normally housebroken, and not crazy like puppies. They exercise at the level I like to exercise. Just easier to deal with all the way around. 

I honestly don't blame your girl - I have had many, many dogs but never a dog I was afraid might bite me.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

FINALLY getting my foster home visit tonight. She's bringing the dog too - his name is Parker and he just had alot of his teeth pulled but i don't know how many.

I'm sure raw is considered "soft food" especially if I give him some of Snorkels' ground up food while his mouth heals. I hope, hope, hope, they don't tell me I have to feed him a certain dry food. I think I would have to just not do it. Feed him dry, that is. If he comes with a bag of Science Diet i think I will throw up.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Is he an older dog?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Is he an older dog?


yes, because Snorkels likes an easy life (and so do I) I asked for only seniors. He's supposed to be 10-12 years old.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when you foster, can you feed raw?

and my hat's off to you, xellil, for getting dogs who are 10 - 12 years old.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

magicre said:


> when you foster, can you feed raw?


I hope so - there's another thread about it and alot of people seem to do it. I never really thought about it until now, but I would feel awful feeding a foster dry dog food while mine ate the good stuff.

I did have a dog short-term who was on canned Science Diet for bladder stones. i did it, but I hated it. And it wasn't long term - I know alot of older fosters aren't adopted right away so I may have him for several months.

if they won't ask, I'm not talking. This is the first time I've really been nervous about saying what my dogs eat.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

Xellil looks like I'm joining you in the foster boat.:smile: Hubby and I just volunteered to foster a female Boston terrier for our local Boston terrier rescue, they just rescued her from a puppy mill auction, we get to pick her up at the vet tomorrow. I don't know how long we'll have her but I'm happy we can help. I just hope I didn't get myself into trouble, hubby and I have been "flirting" with the idea of a 3rd dog, but I'm not sure it's the right time. 

Wishing you all the best with meeting Parker tonight. :thumb:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Roo said:


> Xellil looks like I'm joining you in the foster boat.:smile: Hubby and I just volunteered to foster a female Boston terrier for our local Boston terrier rescue, they just rescued her from a puppy mill auction, we get to pick her up at the vet tomorrow. I don't know how long we'll have her but I'm happy we can help. I just hope I didn't get myself into trouble, hubby and I have been "flirting" with the idea of a 3rd dog, but I'm not sure it's the right time.
> 
> Wishing you all the best with meeting Parker tonight. :thumb:


Good for you! I dont' want to be a foster failure, but I just got him and he's adorable. I'm working on photos. How old is your Boston terrier? That's exciting.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh pictures! Can't wait! Did you discuss feeding?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Oh pictures! Can't wait! Did you discuss feeding?


yes I did! we were talking about teeth rotting and the lady said it's all in the food quality. I'm sure she was trying to find out if I fed Old roy. So I thought it was a great opportunity to say I feed the best food in the world - raw. she looked a little taken aback and I'm not sure she totally approved but hey, I said it and she didn't grab him and run.

He's about 18 pounds - quite a bit bigger than Snorkels. I think he could lose a couple of pounds. He's is so sweet - just a doh-de-doh kind of dog, wandering around very calmly. And, he wants up next to us when we sit down- nothing like Snorkels who wanted to get as far away from us as possible.

So he can't eat anything but soft foods for 30 days because of his teeth. They pulled 20. I gave him 3 oz of ground chicken with bone tonight. I guess I'll stick with that and some chopped up chicken for a week or so unless he gets constipated, then I'm heading for the liver 

Rick thought his collar was too tight and took it off, and he really loved the scratch:









He doesn't look as much bigger than Snorkels in this photo than he really is - he's twice her size:









I think this is too fat??? 


















He has a large scar on his head from front to back, like his skull was split open at one time:









And, a gratuitous photo of Snorkels checking things out from underneath Rebel:


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm gonna do my best not to be a failure too, but if my husband caves we're screwed. We actually get to choose between two females, but I think all the dogs they rescued are 2yrs or under in age. I've seen pics of both dogs, I think it's going to be hard to choose.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Roo said:


> I'm gonna do my best not to be a failure too, but if my husband caves we're screwed. We actually get to choose between two females, but I think all the dogs they rescued are 2yrs or under in age. I've seen pics of both dogs, I think it's going to be hard to choose.


Well, ummmm, you could do both


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL then I would be in twice as much trouble, the rescue already has other fosters lined up for all the other dogs, I'm not sure why we get to pick, but we do.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on the new foster kid xellil... he's a handsome boyfriend for Snorkels.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I found out dogs have 42 teeth. He still has 22 left. 18 more than Snorkels. I think they are mostly in the front. When the time comes, he'll be great on bones.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I love him! Dachshunds are really my favorite dogs even though there are more Chihuahuas here than anything else. We'll probably never be without at least one. He is precious and I hope Snorkels decides he's a buddy and that they love each other for the time he's there. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Oh I love him! Dachshunds are really my favorite dogs even though there are more Chihuahuas here than anything else. We'll probably never be without at least one. He is precious and I hope Snorkels decides he's a buddy and that they love each other for the time he's there. :wink:


I think he is gay! He's totally infatuated with Rebel. 

I was hoping he and Snorkels would fall in love, but she is her usual self, just wanting to be left alone. Oh well, maybe she'll warm up to him. It only took her a year and a half to warm up to us.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

He's adorable!! I bet Snorkles learns to at least tolerate him. You know how the old ladies are, everything in their own time. I think he looks in great shape, considering he's a rescue at that age.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think he is gay! He's totally infatuated with Rebel.
> 
> *Well come on, Rebel is a sexy beast so who wouldn't want a piece of that action?*
> 
> ...


He's just adorable though. Any chance he might stay if he fits in with your two?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> He's just adorable though. Any chance he might stay if he fits in with your two?


We'll see. But I'm going to have to figure out some way to fix my allergies. My asthma is horrible today. Of course, having two dogs in bed with me and one next to the bed doesn't help. 

I may just have to move them all out into the living room at night. I tried to get Parker to sleep in his own bed on the floor, but he was wandering and I got tired of getting up to put him back in bed.

Snorkels is much like Madison. Only recently she started asked for physical affection. She was always on the far corner of the bed or the couch. Made me feel like I had cooties! 

Now Parker, he's your best buddy. He really would be great for someone who could let him sleep with them; he was wallering all over me all night. I'm used to Snorkels in her little corner and REbel at the bottom of the bed.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Madison, while being a near perfect dog, has never been overly affectionate. She's been with us all her life and is generally happy to just be in her own space. She did sleep with us most of her life but last year at some point she got a little dementia going on and her vision isn't so great and she'll walk right off the edge of the bed so she stays on solid ground now. She'll be 18 soon and she doesn't seem to have any health issues at the moment so hopefully she'll make it to her birthday.

I have severe seasonal allergies and had an allergic reaction to something in the N. Ga mountains a couple of summers ago (no idea what but required a trip to the hospital) but thank goodness I'm not allergic to dogs. If that were the case I guess I'd have been dead a long time ago.... hwell:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sure you would! Your life would certainly be alot different. I've had a bunch of dogs at one time but they were indoor/outdoor and none of them ever slept with us until these two. 

Now it is all coming back to me why I like to just sleep with humans. Rebel has practically no dander and Snorkels is very small so I guess i've been getting away with it. Of course, I woke up a couple of times and Parker was all smushed up against my face or right under my chin. 

If he loves cuddling so much, he really deserves a family that will cuddle him in bed.

I hope Snorkels makes it to 18. That would be awesome. I didn't realize you'd had Madison most of her life. I guess like people, dogs don't really change their personalities. Snorkels always seems like she is alone, somehow. I don't know, it weird and kind of sad and hard to explain and nothing like any dog I've ever had.


If i slept with liver strapped around my neck, she'd be like Parker


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

well, look at that adorable boy....

he could probably stand to lose a pound or two, but, if you're switching to raw...thank you very much, kind foster people....he'll probably lose weight..

as for being gay....well bubba is...every household should have a gay dog


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

So cute!! Xellil I'm so happy for you! I hope it ends in foster failure LOL. 

You should ship him over his way. I want a fourth dog (would replace the boyfriend I'd lose if I did get one LOL).. but I love cuddling my dogs in bed. Tess sleeps in my arms up by my face. I can't move at night or she groans at me. :smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> So cute!! Xellil I'm so happy for you! I hope it ends in foster failure LOL.
> 
> You should ship him over his way. I want a fourth dog (would replace the boyfriend I'd lose if I did get one LOL).. but I love cuddling my dogs in bed. Tess sleeps in my arms up by my face. I can't move at night or she groans at me. :smile:


He would definitely LOVE you! Something tells me if he could just sit in someone's lap and be squashed up next to them 24 hours a day that would be his idea of paradise.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww I just know you are going to keep him and get another and another.... 

Maybe Parker is a mans man and just wants to hang out with the manly dog . Although I agree with re that every house should have a gay dog. Sprocket is as gay as the day is long. I have video proof :tongue:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Madison, while being a near perfect dog, has never been overly affectionate. She's been with us all her life and is generally happy to just be in her own space. She did sleep with us most of her life but last year at some point she got a little dementia going on and her vision isn't so great and she'll walk right off the edge of the bed so she stays on solid ground now. She'll be 18 soon and she doesn't seem to have any health issues at the moment so hopefully she'll make it to her birthday.
> 
> I have severe seasonal allergies and had an allergic reaction to something in the N. Ga mountains a couple of summers ago (no idea what but required a trip to the hospital) but thank goodness I'm not allergic to dogs. If that were the case I guess I'd have been dead a long time ago.... hwell:


It's almost time to kick her out on her own and tell her to get a job! Hahaha

Wow. She is an old girl. Good on you for getting her there! We need an 18th birthday picture of her when the day arrives 



Roo said:


> I'm gonna do my best not to be a failure too, but if my husband caves we're screwed. We actually get to choose between two females, but I think all the dogs they rescued are 2yrs or under in age. I've seen pics of both dogs, I think it's going to be hard to choose.


You could post pictures here and we could put it to a vote! Hahaha


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

We know which one were getting tonight, one of the girls had cherry eye surgery and unfortunately teared her stitches last night so she can't go into foster care till tomorrow, so we're taking the other one who is ready to go to a foster home tonight. The rescue is paying to have these dogs boarded at the vet till fosters can take them, so I wanted to help her save some much needed money to better spend on medical care or rescuing other future dogs by taking one tonight.:smile:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Roo said:


> We know which one were getting tonight, one of the girls had cherry eye surgery and unfortunately teared her stitches last night so she can't go into foster care till tomorrow, so we're taking the other one who is ready to go to a foster home tonight. The rescue is paying to have these dogs boarded at the vet till fosters can take them, so I wanted to help her save some much needed money to better spend on medical care or rescuing other future dogs by taking one tonight.:smile:


Fantastic. I can't wait for photos  At least that saves you the decision of which one to take.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Aww, that will help. The other girl needs the money that would otherwise be spent on your new girl. Congratulations! We want pictures!

And Xellil, we want more pictures of Parker. And you know... we really don't get enough pictures of Rebel. Rebel and Shiloh. The two ignored DFC dogs. Hahaha.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Aww, that will help. The other girl needs the money that would otherwise be spent on your new girl. Congratulations! We want pictures!
> 
> And Xellil, we want more pictures of Parker. And you know... we really don't get enough pictures of Rebel. Rebel and Shiloh. The two ignored DFC dogs. Hahaha.


I know! i really don't have a favorite child but it seems that way.

It's hard for me to photograph Rebel because he likes to duck his head when he sees the camera. I'm afraid if I post too many of those someone will report me for dog abuse.

And of course I use him as an excuse - I am a little camera-challenged  

And yes, we could definitely use more photos of Shiloh. Time to bring them out of the closet!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> I know! i really don't have a favorite child but it seems that way.
> 
> It's hard for me to photograph Rebel because he likes to duck his head when he sees the camera. I'm afraid if I post too many of those someone will report me for dog abuse.
> 
> ...


Well, we could always use more photos of any and all beautiful dogs that are hiding in the closet. Even the gay ones....:wink:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Who is Shiloh?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a cute little guy. And yes I think he could lose some weight. It will be hard to let him go but if you can find him a really good home then you can help out another.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i think DaneMama has a dog named Shiloh? 

He really is a perfect dog for us - I haven't heard him bark yet. He's totally house trained. And he sleeps alot 

However, we'll see what happens. We both really need jobs before we take on the financial responsiblity of another dog. Snorkels is costing me a fortune right now between eating the gummy bear worms and cardiologist appointment.

And Parker has a back problem. It doesn't seem too bad and maybe it's temporary, but his back is hunched and i saw his rear legs shaking, although he seems to have total feeling back there and isn't wobbly when he walks.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh yeah she has that wolf mix. 

Hopefully Parker will improve with a little TLC. Whats his story anyway?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Oh yeah she has that wolf mix.
> 
> Hopefully Parker will improve with a little TLC. Whats his story anyway?


Someone dumped him on the road in Dallas. He has a giant scar from his forehead to the back, right in the middle of his head. Very weird. I think like so many old dogs his owners just got tired of him and wanted a new model - he's obviously been loved in his life, even though he didn't realize he had an expiration date and he lived beyond it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor little guy  Some people are so cruel. I could NEVER imagine doing that to anything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Poor little guy  Some people are so cruel. I could NEVER imagine doing that to anything.


same thing with Snorkels although they brought her to a kill shelter and told them to get rid of her.

I think it happens alot more than we imagine with old dogs - maybe they need some heart medication, or a dental (which I doubt Snorkels had her whole life), and start needing vet care a little more than a yearly rabies. So off they go to get replaced.

sad that you love and devote your life to someone for 10-12 years and then get tossed on the side of the road like garbage. 

And I know for a fact with both Parker AND Snorkels they had no behavioral issues, they are perfectly house trained, they don't bark like crazy. I can't imagine two better well behaved dogs. They just want a soft bed and a little love.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

exactly, just a bed and some love  

Last time Mikey was at the vet, they said he had a very athletic heart so I am hoping that will not become an issue when he is much older. He will be 9 soon so I will gladly start at 9 with an athletic heart! LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> exactly, just a bed and some love
> 
> Last time Mikey was at the vet, they said he had a very athletic heart so I am hoping that will not become an issue when he is much older. He will be 9 soon so I will gladly start at 9 with an athletic heart! LOL


you know I truly believe raw will help that. Snorkels I don't believe would have heart issues or arthritis if she had had good nutrition and good teeth and not gotten so fat.

Anecdotally it does seem like raw fed dogs may or may not live longer, but they don't go through life with these chronic conditions that we all just accept as normal with age. I no longer believe they are.

So here's to Mikey and his athletic heart!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Aww. Same thing with Willow hound- I think she just got old and slow and they didn't want her any more. Didn't go through the trouble of giving her to a rescue- just straight to the shelter where she was pulled by the basset rescue. She's losing weight and is quite spry still though so who knows. All I know is I got a near perfect dog that someone already trained for me. She even doubles as a foot stool under my desk. :wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Aww. Same thing with Willow hound- I think she just got old and slow and they didn't want her any more. Didn't go through the trouble of giving her to a rescue- just straight to the shelter where she was pulled by the basset rescue. She's losing weight and is quite spry still though so who knows. All I know is I got a near perfect dog that someone already trained for me. She even doubles as a foot stool under my desk. :wink:


And that is why I get other people's castoffs! They don't need any work. I'm so glad Willow found a spot to live out her retirement years. 

I've been astounded that people get rid of what amounts to a perfectly healthy dog that's a little gray and can't run so fast any more AFTER they often put in all the work on housebreaking, training, going through all what I think of as the bad years of puppyhood.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I know! For a basset she is SO well behaved and listens really well. She always comes when she's called, knows a few tricks, and when we brought her to the fenced offleash park she did amazing. Loved the people, other dogs, she was running the whole time!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no clue how I missed this thread but Parker is to die for. Perhaps a little chunky, but you'll get him in shape in no time and he sounds like a doll!

You need to post more pictures of Snorkels! She just makes me laugh, I love her ears and her eyes and I love the pic of her hiding under Rebel. She just seems like quite the little character.

I can't wait until I'm in a position to foster or adopt a senior. I know I want my next dog to be at least 4 years old, but at some point I also want a dog who's at least 10...


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

This is JoJo, she's 2 and is a puppymill rescue. Things are going pretty well so far, the poor thing is just really scared and timid. I don't think she's ever experienced a soft place to lay down, being able to get up and walk around much, going for walks, playing, toys, healthy food, treats, love and affection, it's so sad. She seems to have some skin (yeast) issues on her paws, and slightly on her face. I'm giving her everything I can think of to help, coconut oil, fish oil + natural source vitamin E, canned mackerel, AVC diluted with water, human grade probiotics (I've found the pearls brand works well) and grain free/potato free salmon kibble soaked with water. I plan on giving her some raw too. 

I just gave her a bath with Epi-pet Shampoo, it's not chemical free shampoo, but it's amazing on skin/coat issues, it was made by a vet who also is a licensed aesthetician. She looks so much better now since her bath, soft, shiny, no dandruff, and her paws look a little better (I let them soak in the shampoo and water for a bit). 

She mostly just lays around in soft dog beds and pillows, likes to watch TV, and loves getting rubbed and petted. Last night I was rubbing her and she just closed her eyes in bliss and started to cry, which of course started me crying. She is so sweet and seems so grateful for every ounce of human affection she gets. She shakes pretty bad when standing and doesn't like to walk much, she's pretty shut down still, but I'm hoping that will change soon with some time. I had no idea Bostons snore so much, but it's so cute, it makes me think she's feeling like she can finally really sleep comfortably.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

She's adorable! She looks very content in that basket. 

If she's from a puppy mill, she's probably not used to walking around much. It may take awhile to get her used to new things under her feet. I'm sure with all the attention you are giving her, she'll be coming around in no time.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Roo said:


> This is JoJo, she's 2 and is a puppymill rescue. Things are going pretty well so far, the poor thing is just really scared and timid. I don't think she's ever experienced a soft place to lay down, being able to get up and walk around much, going for walks, playing, toys, healthy food, treats, love and affection, it's so sad. She seems to have some skin (yeast) issues on her paws, and slightly on her face. I'm giving her everything I can think of to help, coconut oil, fish oil + natural source vitamin E, canned mackerel, AVC diluted with water, human grade probiotics (I've found the pearls brand works well) and grain free/potato free salmon kibble soaked with water. I plan on giving her some raw too.
> 
> I just gave her a bath with Epi-pet Shampoo, it's not chemical free shampoo, but it's amazing on skin/coat issues, it was made by a vet who also is a licensed aesthetician. She looks so much better now since her bath, soft, shiny, no dandruff, and her paws look a little better (I let them soak in the shampoo and water for a bit).
> 
> She mostly just lays around in soft dog beds and pillows, likes to watch TV, and loves getting rubbed and petted. Last night I was rubbing her and she just closed her eyes in bliss and started to cry, which of course started me crying. She is so sweet and seems so grateful for every ounce of human affection she gets. She shakes pretty bad when standing and doesn't like to walk much, she's pretty shut down still, but I'm hoping that will change soon with some time. I had no idea Bostons snore so much, but it's so cute, it makes me think she's feeling like she can finally really sleep comfortably.


Oh, she's such a sweetheart. Poor thing. Being raised in a puppy mill or a hoarder's house are really fates worse than death, in my opinion. I'm so glad she is out of it, and hopefully with your loving care she can enjoy being a normal dog one day. I'm sure she loves her soft bed - it's the little things that matter so much to a dog. But mostly your touch!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I have no clue how I missed this thread but Parker is to die for. Perhaps a little chunky, but you'll get him in shape in no time and he sounds like a doll!
> 
> You need to post more pictures of Snorkels! She just makes me laugh, I love her ears and her eyes and I love the pic of her hiding under Rebel. She just seems like quite the little character.
> 
> I can't wait until I'm in a position to foster or adopt a senior. I know I want my next dog to be at least 4 years old, but at some point I also want a dog who's at least 10...


I got Rebel when he was six and he's eight now. Four isn't a bad age!

thanks for the sweet words about Snorkels. Some days I just can't believe i lucked into bringing her home. Sometimes dogs do alot more for us than we do for them!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xellil said:


> Oh, she's such a sweetheart. Poor thing. Being raised in a puppy mill or a hoarder's house are really fates worse than death, in my opinion. I'm so glad she is out of it, and hopefully with your loving care she can enjoy being a normal dog one day. I'm sure she loves her soft bed - it's the little things that matter so much to a dog. But mostly your touch!


Can i make a suggestion? We have wood floors everywhere, and they aren't always conducive to grip for a dog. Since ours aren't laminate they do have a little better grip on the wood, but I put throw rugs around all the dog beds so they don't slip when they fall out. I wonder if doing that next to her dog bed would give her a little more security trying to get out of bed.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

In the pic she was in the kitchen with us just while we made breakfast this morning, then I moved her into the living room. I'm trying to keep her and her bed with us as much as possible so she feels more secure. Our living room has large rugs and that's where her bed usually is.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Dont know how I missed this thread, what a cutie! thank you for fostering, I just love dachshunds, I was never much of a small dog person until my parents adopted Indy the dachshund, I absolutely love that little dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Me too, I missed it. Thank you to both you guys for fostering those sweet little pups. Parker is gorgeous, you wonder what he went through in his life, if only dogs could talk, thats all I can say. He looks like a real sweetheart and sounds like he's really made himself at home, thats the sign of how great you guys are.
And the little BT, what a sweetie. Gosh, I'd be crying too, its probably the first time she's ever had a human touch her for love, that breaks your heart too.
Thanks you guys, wish there were more of you around.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Roo said:


> In the pic she was in the kitchen with us just while we made breakfast this morning, then I moved her into the living room. I'm trying to keep her and her bed with us as much as possible so she feels more secure. Our living room has large rugs and that's where her bed usually is.


Oh good - the only reason I even thought about it was Parker had his one and only inside accident the first night he was here on a rug that was by a bed Snorkels was on the next night so I took it up and didn't put another down - when she got out of bed she fell down.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Unosmom said:


> Dont know how I missed this thread, what a cutie! thank you for fostering, I just love dachshunds, I was never much of a small dog person until my parents adopted Indy the dachshund, I absolutely love that little dog.



Snorkels is my first small dog. I never thought I'd want one. I guess that's a kind of dogism! 

But I guess most of my life I didn't live in an environment conducive to the health and well being of a small dog. And I thought they were all yappy and neurotic.


Parker is really taking to raw food - good poops so far. It kinda bugs me that I can't let him have a bone until 30 days are up to let his teeth heal, but I guess it will really won't hurt him to wait.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I was never a small dog person either.. until I couldn't have dogs over 40lb where I lived, and most medium sized dogs are too high energy for me, so I went for a sheltie (and then an IG). I love small dogs now. I got Willow because I wanted a bigger dog, but lugging her giant 70lb bum into the car isn't my idea of fun.. :biggrin: might go with smaller ones from now on!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah she'll get there. I have to chime in here because I hate to say this but Maddie is not perfect. She has gotten very protective of her place. I don't know what I'm going to do. I can't seem to make her stop so I just get her and put her in a crate when someone comes. She bit both Schwan men the one she broke the skin on was the boss. I called the regular guy when I wasn't going to be home and he thought maybe it was just the new guy, nope he said she grabbed his pant leg from around the gate and he had to bang her head to get her to let go so he could close it.

Well it's a good thing we don't have that much company. She's fine when I take her somewhere else just have to watch her around other dogs. But we still love her and she is so funny to watch, she will roll around after she eats sometimes and just loves to run around when I feed the horses. I got my camera back so I hope to get some new pictures.

Your little Boston is so cute is she red or black?


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

She's red/brown in color.


----------

